# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  2020

## BikerMike

Here we come again   :Smile:   :Smile: 

soon come  (grin)

Semi(and Crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:  aka Biker Mike !

----------


## original spanky

feb 7 thru 20th . we booked as we were checking out this past feb

----------


## BikerMike

we did the same thing  :Smile:

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

2020! hard to believe. 
285 days until Superbowl 54.

----------


## BikerMike

tic toc tic toc

----------


## Blueallah

We're booked in room without a TV over 2020 US election. Wish we could spend the whole year that way.

----------


## BikerMike

I and I have a tv in our room but who spends that much time in there room anyway, get outside and enjoy Jamaica I say !

soon come 

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Mamacher

Feb. 17th -29th, we also booked our stay when we left in Feb 

Todd&Cher

----------


## BikerMike

I and I did the same last February

----------


## BikerMike

Lets post some photo`s

 Where I stay  :Smile: 

 Where I live  :Smile: 

Respect

BikerMike

----------


## BikerMike

:Smile:  anyone ?

----------


## Rumlover

Oh yeah!!!

----------


## BikerMike

Just a Michigan cook out  :Smile:

----------


## Lynner

March 1 - 8, 2020...281 days, but who's counting ?

----------


## BikerMike

soon come !

----------


## McBriGuy

You inspired November.

----------


## Russ In Mn



----------


## BikerMike

More Photos needed  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

:Smile:  tictoc tic toc

----------


## BikerMike

counting the daze  :Smile:   12 years ago !

----------


## rtitle

(in reply to BikerMike from Michigan) 
Where you live looks pretty nice.
But in February I'm sure it's nicer in Jamaica  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

ya mon Feb in Negril, priceless !

Michigan in Feb  :Smile: [/ATTACH]

Negril soon come !

----------


## BikerMike

tic toc tic toc

Respect

I and I soon come !

----------


## BikerMike

I am so ready for some  soup at the Uprising restaurant  down One Mile lane  :Smile:  I can almost taste it mmmmmmmmmmmmm good !  Ms Jean and the ladies sure make some tasty eats !

Soon come

Semi and Crew  :Smile:   :Smile: 

aka Biker Mike

----------


## BikerMike

Ok I hope your all ready for the count down! I know some of you wait till your closer than we are, I am jake with that , we just start count the day we get home from paradise so Pick it, Pack it, Fire it up and come along as we take a hit from the Bong ( we can do that here in Michigan) !!!!!! 365 to now !

235 and counting  :Smile: 

One Love!  

Semi (and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

234 daze

----------


## Rumlover

237 unless I can figure out a way to fit in another trip this year!!!

----------


## yooper bill

Just curious. Where in Michigan do you live?  Looks nice.

----------


## BikerMike

Mid West Michigan here bill, just other troll lol we were just in the Soo June 1st on the Harleys, the first year in a long time with no rain  :Smile: 

Bless.

Semi(and crew) 

233 daze

aka Biker Mike !

----------


## Rumlover

Well I figured it out so 236 til February and 103 til my birthday trip!!

----------


## BikerMike

Have fun Bill, cya in Feb. !

tic toc tic toc

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Like I always say, Everyting Irie  :Smile: 

soon come 

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Good morning everyone, Life is good here as summer has finally arrived here in midwest Michigan. Getting to ride the Harley,enjoying the wind in my face  :Smile: 

We will be heading to Nebraska soon to party with some friends we met in Negril, 30th Anniversary for them, gonna be fun 2 see them again!

soon come !

tic toc tic toc,

227 and a wakeup lol seems like a long way away because it is lol

Respect

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 

aka BikerMike

----------


## BikerMike

cooking some yard bird here  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

tic toc tic toc

----------


## BikerMike

Me again lol 

soon come

Respect

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

well I guess I am the only excited one here  :Frown: 

soon come

Semi(and crew)

216 and counting

----------


## ukran1ans

> well I guess I am the only excited one here 
> 
> soon come
> 
> Semi(and crew)
> 
> 216 and counting


Hey Biker Mike, I don't like to think about Jamaica til summer is over here in Buffalo (It's a short summer as it is already without dreaming of winter vacation... lol).

(Verbal commitment to WS for Feb 8-16.. nothing paid yet! LOL)

----------


## Markis

January 22nd to the 30th for us. While it is summer here in Ohio, that only makes me thing of the weather we will enjoy in Negril this winter.

----------


## BikerMike

I do understand about the summer here too but I am always thinking of my home away from home ya know !

Negril soon come

Respect

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 

aka BikerMike

----------


## BikerMike

Soon come

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Rumlover

Love the clip (photo clip) and the candle holder. I thought it was a picture of my stuff!! I have the same candle holder and it has been to Jamaica at least 20 times. Also had a pack of three photo clips, took one each year for 3 years. Can’t find them anymore. I now take rolling paper cones, easy to fill and because of the filter tip they don’t require a clip.

----------


## BikerMike

Ya Mon  :Smile: soon come !

----------


## BikerMike

What a beautiful place !  Blessing Dinner. The kids learn how to cook some chicken, North woods Jerk  :Smile: 




cant wait to get some of Bigg`s Jerk in Negril

soon come 

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Tic Toc Tic Toc

----------


## smokehouse

Hey everyone  had a good party here last night, Semi(and crew) are  here and everyting is Irie !

Jamaica soon cone 

Bless!!

----------


## danap

> Hey everyone  had a good party here last night, Semi(and crew) are  here and everyting is Irie !
> 
> Jamaica soon cone 
> 
> Bless!!


booked jan 11 to march 7 hundred seventy sleeps , i think, soon come

----------


## BikerMike

Hello again, I and I just returned to Michigan from Nebraska where we spent time with Smokehouse and his crew, OMG what a party we had and it was Hot Hot Hot ! Met many of his friends and enjoy there company at his beautiful home there! Nebraskan hospitality is 2nd to none, good food, music and  weather,  I and I really enjoyed our time there !

Thanks again to Smokehouse and his beautiful bride for everything that made our stay so enjoyable !!!

Under 200 daze now and looking forward to meeting up again on the rock  :Smile: 

Tic Toc Tic Toc 

Respect

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

tic toc tic toc  :Smile: 

193 and a wake up 

Respect

----------


## BikerMike

Hey Smokehouse, how many daze now ?

Bless

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 

aka BikerMike

----------


## BikerMike

tic toc tic toc

191

One Love Jah Love

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

190, soon come !

Dinner at the Rock House !




Respect

----------


## nokashformobay

All booked Jan25th to Feb 29 

Soon Come

----------


## BikerMike

I like that Feb 4th to March 5th here cya soon, 188

Bless

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

soon Come, Negril !

Bless.

semi(and crew)  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Ya mon 

Tic Toc Tic Toc

nuff said 

Respect !

This is my 420th post, its 420 all day  :Smile:   :Smile:  lol everyday is 420 allday lol

----------


## scarltz

2020
2+0+2+0=4
So 420 it is...

----------


## BikerMike

Yah Mon soon come,

184 and a wake up  :Smile: 

semi(and crew)  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

who else is going to be in negril in February ?

182 daze !

Respect.

semi (and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Homebrewer

> who else is going to be in negril in February ?
> 
> 182 daze !
> 
> Respect.
> 
> semi (and crew)


I'm still waiting for Southwest to put up a schedule for February, I usually book in June.

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> who else is going to be in negril in February ?
> 
> 182 daze !
> 
> Respect.
> 
> semi (and crew)


Yep, with the Kold Ass Krew.

----------


## ukran1ans

> who else is going to be in negril in February ?
> 
> 182 daze !
> 
> Respect.
> 
> semi (and crew)


Why don't you start a Feb RollCall to find out??

----------


## BikerMike

Get that flight before you miss it 

Bless

180, you know !

semi (and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

no thanks

----------


## BikerMike

Remember this place ? We do  :Smile:   :Smile: 



tic toc tic toc

Respect

Semi(and crew) I&I

----------


## BikerMike

Good morning Smokehouse  :Smile:  we are getting closer by the second  :Smile:  

tic toc tic toc

Negril soon come 

 :Smile:  :Smile:  you know who lol

----------


## BikerMike

tic toc tic toc 

yah mon 

everyting chris

I and I soon come

----------


## BikerMike

counting the daze  :Smile:  :Smile: 

 Sorry to say we lost another friend, RIP Donnie !

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

175 and counting

tic toc tic toc

----------


## BikerMike

Tic toc tic toc



The Best !!!

semi(and crew)

----------


## BikerMike

Back from the Peoria TT,  omg what a great race, those Indians are to fast !!

Respect 

semi (and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Tic Toc

I & I soon come

Respect

semi(and crew)

----------


## YoEd

Hi all,  anyone local know if Hezran and/or Norman are still around, up Red Ground, past the Dragon ?

YoEdWest

----------


## BikerMike

Tic Toc Tic Toc 

165  :Smile:  

Nuff said 

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 

I hope the new knee is working good when I get home  :Frown:

----------


## BikerMike

Surgery 9/11/19, total knee, I hope that takes care of the pain  :Frown: 

Soon come

semi(and crew)  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Soon come 

Bless

semi(and crew)

----------


## NoWorries4 me

> counting the daze 
> 
>  Sorry to say we lost another friend, RIP Donnie !
> 
> semi(and crew)  Attachment 53319


Actually his name was Dannie.  A good friend of ours.

----------


## BikerMike

We knew him as Donnie, still sad to think he is not around anymore !

RIP my friend !

semi(and crew) :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Nancy Marie

First met him in the mid-nineties.  Always thought his name was Donnie.

----------


## BikerMike

tic toc tic toc

Respect

Under 160 and counting

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

I and I soon come  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ukran1ans

91 and 162 are my counts  :Wink:

----------


## BikerMike

> 91 and 162 are my counts


Ya Mon soon come  :Smile:  I can`t wait to hug the ladies at Hidden Paradise and Helen and Latoya at the coffee shop!!!

my count is 159 and a wake up, but who is counting  !

cya soon 

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

tic toc tic toc

----------


## BikerMike

:Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## McBriGuy

> 91 and 162 are my counts


 Two count down dates is so much better than one !   :Encouragement:

----------


## ukran1ans

> Two count down dates is so much better than one !


Except for the airfare costs  :Frown:  (86 & 157 days now,btw) .. can't get more than 2 weeks off  at a time, so have to spread it out....

----------


## BikerMike

Yeah I know about only getting 2 weeks off, but now as a retired guy, well you know ! Next year maybe 2 months  :Smile: 

Soon come Jamaica !

Semi(and crew), :Smile:   :Smile:  aka BikerMike !

----------


## ukran1ans

> Yeah I know about only getting 2 weeks off, but now as a retired guy, well you know ! Next year maybe 2 months 
> 
> Soon come Jamaica !
> 
> Semi(and crew),  aka BikerMike !


Yeah, I got 10 years til I'm a retired guy....

----------


## BikerMike

ukran1ans you keep working I need to get paid, we are already saving for 2021  :Smile: 

soon come

Bless

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## jamman

Count is 193 days ...

----------


## BikerMike

Wish me luck, I am having knee surgery tomorrow, ill be gone for a bit but ill be back  :Smile: 

tic toc tic toc

Jamaica soon come!

Bless.

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Rumlover

Good luck with your surgery. Pain free walking is a great thing!!

----------


## BikerMike

ya mon my left foot sure hurting, going to be good come February 

Bless

semi(and crew)  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ukran1ans

71 days Til Next Reach... 71 days til the next reach after that  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Morning everyone ! 130 daze for us here ! Talked to Smokehouse, he says he is ready as we are, soon come~

Bless

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:  
aka BikerMike

----------


## BikerMike

127 and a wake up, Red Dragon soon come  :Smile: 

Bless

semi(and crew)  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Tic Toc Tic Toc

126 and counting

Respect

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## JahCruiser

IA is calling 
Voice is getting louder by the day  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## BikerMike

I and I hear her too

Bless

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

121 and a wake up

tic toc tic toc

Respect

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

tic toc tic toc

soon come

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Hello everyone, my new knee seems to be working right so ill be walking the beach soon with less pain, I am ready for that!!! One more to fix after our return in March, I can wait 4 that as there is pain involved with that too.

117 and a wake up,  Smokehouse and myself will be walking the beach and enjoying Negril and all that goes with that !

Bless.

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## bikescott

117 long days, our first cold night no more flip flops so sad!!
CoCo web cam will have to do for now

----------


## BikerMike

ya mon soon come  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Hey Smokehouse 110 and a wakeup!

Bless.

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Tic Toc Tic Toc,

Respect.

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Ready here, are you ?

tic toc tic toc

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

we have come a long way over the years!

Is it the same, I think not !

Respect

semi(and crew)  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Remember Bengies ? I do lol, omg how we have changed!

Keep going Rob

Respect

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Soon come 

I and I, soon come  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

99 and a wakeup

Bless

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Hey Smokehouse we are under 100 buddy !!!!

soon come

semi(and crew)

----------


## BikerMike

Hello everyone, well we are under 100 daze now so ill stop  :Smile:  Nottttttttttttttttttttttttttt !!!

soon come

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Tic toc tic toc

----------


## Rumlover

Just 95 days and 1 wake up!!

----------


## ukran1ans

96 days til the Feb reach!

----------


## BikerMike

I and I soon come  :Smile:   :Smile: 

90 and a wake up here

Bless

semi(and crew)

----------


## BikerMike

The Big Cold is here  :Frown: 

Jamaica soon come :Smile: 

semi(and crew)

----------


## BikerMike

Tic Toc Tic Toc.

----------


## BikerMike

Looking forward to some of Biggs Jerk Chicken, no Chop Chop for you Smokehouse !

Bless

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Marko

2020 will be mi 38th year in Jamaica and 36th year in Negril....
where did the time go.....and all dem Red Stripe Beers......lol

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## BikerMike

your a old timer for sure Marko  :Smile: 

soon come

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Tic toc tic toc,

Respect.

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Good morning everyone,. Going to take my new knee to the Dr`s today I think he did a Great job, still some pain but better day by day ! 

 Walking the 7 Mile beach is my next plan ! Feb. soon come!

 Jamaica  soon come!

Respect

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 


cya soon Smokehouse !!

----------


## BikerMike

Hey Smokehouse, 80 and a wake up my friend, hope you and yours are ready for the fun we are going to enjoy while in Paradise  :Smile: 

cya soon


semi(and crew) :Smile:   :Smile: 

Puff Puff Pass.


Respect

----------


## Bella Bea

I am very excited about my stay in Feb-March. I've only been to Negril in low season and my budget is under $60. Any suggestions? I'm looking everywhere: Airbnb, TripAdvisor, VRBO etc.. right now my options are Seascape, Best of the West/Greenleaf cabins and Colletas. I've never stayed in the cliffs but I'm willing to try. Any advice would be really appreciated

----------


## BikerMike

Hi bella, beach side check at Alfred's, firefly, maybe Drifters, I have heard they have room in your range but not sure check them out

good luck

respect

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 

79 daze  :Smile:

----------


## Bella Bea

Thanks all for your advice! Now I'm debating between Seascape and Providence Cottages behind No limit bar. I've never stayed in the West but thinking to expand my horizons. Thoughts?

----------


## BikerMike

Bella where ever you stay I am sure you will enjoy yourself !

Bless

soon come

seni(and crew)  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Hey Smokehouse  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

tic toc tic toc

Respect

75 and a wake up

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## poolguywindsor

Jan 30 until feb 17th....

----------


## BikerMike

Good morning everyone, life is good here not much snow but its cold for sure. Just want 2 say if you see us and want to say hello, the more friends you have the better you will be  :Smile: 

Counting the Daze.

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Bella Bea

I've decided to do a pub crawl for my birthday celebration! Any suggestions of bars to hit. Any suggestions would be appreciated. If any one wants to join let me know!

----------


## BikerMike

There are so many places to go you might want to make it a 3 day crawl lol Have fun maybe we will meet up, I will have a Red Stripe 4 you

Tic Toc Tic Toc

soon come

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## gregandkelly63

We just booked White Sands May 15 -24.  Trip # 22 soon come!

----------


## BikerMike

gregandkelly63 good for you, any time you can get to Negril for some sun and fun is the time to go !!!!!!!

67 and a wake up !

Tic Toc Tic Toc

Maximum  Respect 

semi (and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Bella Bea

had to change my dates for feb. 29-march12!
So pub crawl should be on my 29th birthday! March 4th  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

66 and a wake up  :Smile: 

Jim, Jamaica soon come.

Respect

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Good morning Smokehouse, it wont be long my friend, I can almost taste Biggs chicken.

Life is good !

Jamaica soon come.

Bless.

semi(and crew) :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Good morning everyone, 62 and a wake up,

BikerMike and Smokehouse and crew soon come 

Resspect

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

GM everyone, Wheels, Smokehouse, Rob, bnewb and all my friends at the Blue Mountain Coffee shop,  John @ Shamrock store, Ms. Jean and the ladies at the Uprising  on 1 Mile, my brother and sisters working at The Hidden Paradise, Enrick, Smoky, Cougar and Alley Cat I miss allyall cya soon!

Feb. soon come!

Bless.

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Tic Toc Tic Toc

soon come

Respect 

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

24 Plus 31 Plus 3 = 58 and a wakeup  :Smile: 

I and I soon come.

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Good morning from Michigan. Life is good here, playing on my tablet, listening to some Reggae music, smoking some herb, (weed is legal here) counting the daze lol, yeah life is good here and I hope it as good where ever your sitting right now, enjoy your day !

Smokehouse I hope its not to cold for you but know we only have about 57 days till we meet on the rock, soon come !

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

55 and a wakeup

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> 55 and a wakeup


Beach or cliffs, or combo?

----------


## BikerMike

Beach 4 us and you?

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> Beach 4 us and you?


At Coco with a group of 14 mofos. Got 2 newbies this year.

----------


## BikerMike

I have some friends staying there around the 20th, 2 weeks I think  :Smile: 

I and I stayed a CCLP in 2000 had a very good time I am sure all yall Mofos will enjoy your stay there.

soon come.

52 and a wake up 

Bless,

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

tic toc tic toc  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

17 plus 31 plus 3 = 51 daze soon come  :Smile: 

Smokehouse, you ready brother, I am !!!!!!!

One Love

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

50 and a wake up here !!

One Love!

Jah Love.

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Not this,


This  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Ya mon  its cold here, soon come Jamaica.

Bless.

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

OMG we are getting close  :Smile:   Its been a while since I started this post and some have joined in others have not, all who did we are getting close baby  :Smile: 

Soon come.

semi (and crew) :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

GM everyone I need your prayers this morning as my sweetheart has to have sugary, she has 2 hernia`s  that need fixing before we head south, thanks in advance!

Soon come.

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Frown:

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> GM everyone I need your prayers this morning as my sweetheart has to have sugary, she has 2 hernia`s  that need fixing before we head south, thanks in advance!
> 
> Soon come.
> 
> semi(and crew)


On it Mike. Praying for a fast recovery.

----------


## Bnewb

> GM everyone I need your prayers this morning as my sweetheart has to have sugary, she has 2 hernia`s  that need fixing before we head south, thanks in advance!
> 
> Soon come.
> 
> semi(and crew)


Prayers sent and we hope recovery is quick & easy. Rob&Lisa

----------


## BikerMike

Thank you for the prayers, my Karen did well. Dr.says she had  hernia times 2 around her navel, one he was able to stitch up the other bigger one needed to have a patch but there both fixed and my baby Karen is on the mend, again thanks for your prayers  :Smile: 

Feb 4th soon come 

Bless

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Feb 4th soon come, I and I soon come !

Respect

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Merry Christmas everyone 

Bless.

semi (and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Boxing Day, I hope all my friends have a good one there in Negril and the world over, Health and Happiness to the world  :Smile: 

One Love, Jah Love !

I and I soon come  :Smile:   :Smile: 

PS, if you stop by the Coffee Shop say hello to my friends there, tell Wheels I hope he is well  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Greeting fellow travelers, with two tickets to paradise in hand we start to think about packing for our trip. I know everyone says "pick what you want to take, put it on the bed and take 1/2 away as you will not need it", lol tell that to milady,  she has always enjoyed taking her cloths on vacation too, she never wore it here but she just might need in on the rock  :Smile:  gotta love that lady  :Adoration: 

This post has kept me excited for almost a year now as I can not think of another spot I would like to be this time of year. One Love .

38 and a wake up, Ya Mon soon come Jamaica !

Bless

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

tic toc tic toc

How is the weather in Negril ?

soon come

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Hey Smokehouse, how many days till we meet up in Negril ?

Bless

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Counting the Daze  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Happy New Year everyone.

soon come.

semi(and crew) :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

31 and a wake up.

Bless.

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Tic Toc

----------


## BikerMike

Good morning, as close as I can count, its 28 and a wake up till I and I arrive, soon come !

cya soon Smokehouse!

One Love, Jah Love!

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

soon come  :Smile:

----------


## Boston

Yea mon boats are bac in wata, calm today

----------


## BikerMike

26 and a wake up  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

24 and a wake up  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

soon come

----------


## Bella Bea

50 days and counting!

----------


## BikerMike

23 daze till Negril  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

No chance ill stop now lol, 22 and a wake up !

One Love

semi(and crew) :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Ready for a party at Drifters with friends, you know who you are  :Smile:  My countdown app says we will arrive in 22 days 2 hours and 24 min.

Bless

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Tick Tock

----------


## Crusher

Start our journey in less that 24 hours....its -34C here in Regina at the moment....can't me soon enough!! A few errands...stuff the bags and weigh them then try to get some sleep.....

----------


## BikerMike

All right Crusher, soon come my friend! If your there when we get there we will see you at Drifters Wed. the 5th of Feb. 

soon come

Bless.

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Ya Mon,19 and a wake up here !!!

----------


## Markis

one week from today. The fog moved out today, but at least it's really cloudy..... sigh.

----------


## Jim-Donna

Have FUN~~

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> Start our journey in less that 24 hours....its -34C here in Regina at the moment....can't me soon enough!! A few errands...stuff the bags and weigh them then try to get some sleep.....


That is d*** kold. Safe travels.

----------


## BikerMike

I can almost taste the Brown-stew Conch at Sweet Spice, mmmmmmmmmmm yes I am ready  :Smile: 

Bless

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Montana`s sounds good for "Pot Roast Dinner" too  :Smile: 

 safe travels Crusher, hope to see you on the beach !

ya mon soon come .

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 

17 and a wake up

----------


## gdbear65

Arriving this Sunday - woohoo! Staying cliffside, on the European plan - last trip stayed at Grand Palladium - looking forward to experiencing the Negril vibe for a week!

----------


## BikerMike

11 and a wake up

soon come

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Joe King

8 sleeps SOON come.

----------


## BikerMike

Joe I am happy for you and know how your feeling!

Ya Mon, Negril soon come.

Tic Toc Tic Toc

Respect

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Good morning Smokehouse, won`t be long now my friend, 8 and a wake up  :Smile: 

Bless

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 


aka BikerMike

----------


## BikerMike

I do want to say its been fun counting down the days with allyall, I am sure some think I am off my rocker and that may be true but I am going to be in Negril Feb. 4th with my brother from another mother,  Smokehouse and when I and I get home everything will will be irie, if you know what I am saying. Negril feels like home to me so when I and I are not there all I can do is count the days till I and I return, saying that,  I and I have 7 and a wake up till we return, soon come !

Respect.

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 

aka BikerMike

----------


## BikerMike

Good morning, well soon we will be on the beach in Negril. It has been fun counting down the days and I hope to keep this thread going when we return. 

Photos to come.

Respect.

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

22000 view`s, been a long time coming.

soon come

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 

aka BikerMike  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Thursday night, Friday Night, Saturday night,  Sunday Night, Monday night, in Michigan, Tuesday Night in Negril  :Smile: 

5 and a wake up!!!!!!!

soom come.

One Love

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 

aka BikerMike

----------


## BikerMike

Hi Smokehouse I hope your ready as I am ?

4 and a wake up

Bless.

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 

aka BikerMike  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Ya Mon 3 more DAZE lol

Respect

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 

aka BikerMike

----------


## BikerMike

2 sleeps

soon come 

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 

aka BikerMike

----------


## BikerMike

Ok my friends this is my 2nd to last post till I and I leave for the airport. Its been fun but now the real fun starts,packed and ready, 

soon come.

I will say its been fun

Jah Love

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:  

aka Biker Mike

----------


## BikerMike

Up and atem, time to get going to the airport. Coffee, a spliff and away we go  :Smile:   God willing and if the river don`t rise I and I will be home tonight.

Safe travels Smokehouse, cya soon  :Smile: 

Bless

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 

aka BikerMike

----------


## BikerMike

Oyeah made it home just in time for a nice downpour, no rain mobay but a heavy rain,yeah baby rain not snow!

Our first full day today. Wish you were here.

Simi(and crew) :-) :-)

Aka Bikermike

----------


## Bnewb

> Oyeah made it home just in time for a nice downpour, no rain mobay but a heavy rain,yeah baby rain not snow!
> 
> Our first full day today. Wish you were here.
> 
> Simi(and crew) :-) :-)
> 
> Aka Bikermike


 :Encouragement:  :Encouragement:  :Encouragement:

----------


## BikerMike

Cya Monday

----------


## BikerMike

It is good being here

Bless

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 

aka BikerMike

----------


## BikerMike

Warm and windy here but soooooo much better than snow and windy, what do you think.

----------


## BikerMike

Hello and yes we had fun. I don`t want to mention non sponsors so ill just say again we enjoyed every place we went. Reservations made for 2021  :Smile: 

Respect

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: , aka BikerMike

----------


## Rob

C'mon Semi, everyone can post about businesses, sponsors and non sponsors alike! But it's not really fair to post about the same non sponsor over and over and over and over and over and over.... LOL

----------

